# New ZFS Boot Environments Tool In FreeBSD Base



## vermaden (Aug 24, 2018)

New bectl tool imported to FreeBSD base as replacement for beadm tool from FreeBSD Ports.

I have made small comparison in *New ZFS Boot Environments Tool* article.
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/08/24/new-zfs-boot-environments-tool/

The bectl is already available in 12.0-ALPHA2 image.

Regards,
vermaden


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks!

Incidentally, the man page is not found by https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi...h=FreeBSD+12-current&arch=default&format=html … does something need a nudge for the web interface to 'pick up' what's in -ALPHA?

(I'm not impatient, just curious. I can get the page at the command line.)

*Postscript*, 2020-09-12: page found. Thanks.


----------

